# BKLYN, NY-GERMAN SHEPHERD MALE UNDER 1 YR OLD



## woofety (Jan 21, 2010)

BKLYN, NY-GERMAN SHEPHERD MALE UNDER 1 YRS OLD (BROOKLYN, NY)..Owner wants him GONE!!!‏
From: Zelda ([email protected]) 
Sent: Fri 1/22/10 12:22 AM 
To: ; 

Owner wants him GONE!!! NY-GERMAN SHEPHERD MALE UNDER 1 YRS OLD (BROOKLYN, NY)



PLEASE PLEASE POST THIS ANGEL - IGNORED AND TREATED
LIKE GARBAGE - MY FRIEND IS TRYING TO HELP.
ANYONE WITH G.S CONTACTS PLEASE FORWARD
THIS POOR ANGEL THE PERSON DOESNT CARE ABOUT AT
ALL - PLEASE POST FOR ME

I really want this german shepherd to have a loving home and I don't know where to post it up. I just want this dog to have a loving home. I will give you information if interested etc. this GSD is really sad, he sleeps in a car shop. noone cares about him. chained up, all the time. and no this is not my dog, I will not get a dog and leave it in a car shop. it hurts so much to see a dog like this. he just needs/wants love, noone pets him. the car shop owner wants him gone asap. I don't know what I can do... I would love to foster care or even keep the GSD but I can't, my golden retriever plays rough and he's still immature so they would have a marathon in the house. I would want everyone to spread this around so everyone can help out. this dog is in brooklyn, NY. 

contact : [email protected] 
phone : 19172570197 



Location: BROOKLYN, NY 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


PLEASE PLEASE, IF ANYONE CAN RESCUE THIS UNDER 1 YR OLD BEAUTIFUL MALE GSD PUP WHO IS CHAINED OUTSIDE, ON CAR SHOP PROPERTY - BKLYN, NY, PLEASE CONTACT CATHERINE - THIS GSD'S YOUNG RESCUE ADVOCATE ONLY; CONTACT INFO BELOW. THE OWNER DOES NOT CARE WHO RESCUES THIS PUP, WANTS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE RESCUING OF THIS PUP - HE JUST WANTS HIM OUT OF HIS CAR SHOP ASAP!!! PLEASE ONLY CONTACT CATHERINE, THIS GSD PUP'S RESCUE ADVOCATE AT: 
contact : [email protected] 
phone : 19172570197


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

according to e-mail to my aol account from reliable source, and also call personally placed by me to the craigslist poster and op from original thread on this board...

this dog has gone to "rescue".


----------



## lfonseca (Dec 12, 2009)

Is that him on the couch watching TV 

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/pet/1564402887.html

Update: Re: CHAINED, OUTSIDE IN FILTH, GERMAN SHEPHERD NEEDS TO BE SAV (Now Staten Island)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-01-21, 9:03PM EST
Reply to: see below 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This dog is no longer in the shop, he is now safe, warm and has a lot of company, he is in a home with 6 other large dogs. Once he has been cleaned, vetted, given basic training and neutered, he will adopted out through a rescue group. He is not a year, he is only 7 months old and has not exhibited any agression toward dogs, cats or people. I would like to thank everyone for their concern and interest but he is now being properly cared for.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope that is the dog!!! If so it made my day a happy one!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2021)

woofety said:


> BKLYN, NY-GERMAN SHEPHERD MALE UNDER 1 YRS OLD (BROOKLYN, NY)..Owner wants him GONE!!!‏
> From: Zelda ([email protected])
> Sent: Fri 1/22/10 12:22 AM
> To: ;
> ...


Has anyone rescued the dog yet


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Has anyone rescued the dog yet


2010 thread.


----------

